# Off the grid land in Utah



## AndrewAcoustic (May 4, 2013)

Check it out. Sounds like a sweet deal to me

http://www.off-grid.net/2013/04/23/looking-for-people-serious-about-getting-off-grid/


----------



## Odin (May 4, 2013)

> 19. Depends on the winter. It sets up against a sizeable mountain so it can get significant amounts of snow on a wet year. This year it never got much more than 18” but I think it had got around 4’ on some years.


 
For now that's the deal breaker for me... I'm more inclined to a Mediterranean climate.


----------

